
Everyone’s a Day Trader Now - yarapavan
https://www.wsj.com/articles/everyones-a-day-trader-now-11595649609
======
alfiedotwtf
Remember when "Everyone's a Bitcoin Trader Now" and then December happened?
We're still in the "Crypto Winter" two years late (and for the better).

The Dow can't stay over 26k forever while unemployment is high and nobody is
consuming (both because of COVID-19)... the printers can only brrrrr for so
long.

Make sure you've got a seat with both hands gripping when the music stops.

